# GTA 5 Folgen der Entscheidung am Ende



## HanZ4000 (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Spieler,
Diese Frage geht an alle, die bereits GTA V gespielt haben! Ich habe selber noch nicht das Vergnügen gehabt...
Was ich mich Frage:
Wenn ich am Ende der Story Michael, Trevor oder Franklin töte, was  passiert mit dem jeweiligen Nachlass? Sprich: Wird das Vermögen  /  Immobilien etc etc an die anderen Figuren überschrieben oder ist das  schlichtweg nicht mehr zugänglich?

Freue mich eine ausführliche Antwort!

Hochachtungsvoll
HanZ4000


----------



## PCamateur (28. Februar 2014)

Spoiler



Wenn du dich entscheidest, keinen zu töten, behält logischerweise jeder seinen Anteil. 
Wenn du Trevor tötest, wird sein Geld aufgeteilt unter Michael und Franklin. 
Tötest du Michael, bekommst du nichts, weil seine Familie das Geld bekommt. 

Was mit Immobilien passiert weiß ich nicht. Franklin überlebt übrigens immer und kann nicht getötet werden. 

Habe alle drei Enden gespielt und muss sagen, nur das Ende wo alle überleben ist befriedigend. Merkt man auch an der Länge der Missionen, wenn alle überleben dauert die Mission sehr lange, wenn du einen tötest, ist alles in 10 min vorbei.



LG


----------

